# redog's BOB



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Bob had a good day, he worked real hard for Carley and I so he got to hang out in the yard with us.
what a face!









holding down his bench


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

what a sweet face lol very handsom boy.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

such a cutie great pics


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

yeah hes cute, especially after he broke his working lead today. I dont know which of us were more shocked and i was lucky to get ahold of him before he went over the fence.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

bob is huge...awesome doggie u got there carley!!! take care of him or i'll go get him


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Bob's a big boy


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

What a handsome guy


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I love big Bob  he's awesome.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

AWWW there is my little kitty! lol Dave take a link out of that prong collar and get it higher on his neck it will work better  I still have to write about my experience with you guys in IL and my time with Bob. I just love that dog!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Lisa maybe Im doing it wrong but he has the slip collar to back up the prong and all corrections are done via dogtra when I tie him out with me in the yard. all other times he's on the leash he has the smaller prong collar. Today he broke the snap on his leash when the neighbor came out and slammed the gate. I about wet my pants and could barely get my hands on the collar in time. sometimes it seems like all the hard work goes out the window in a split second. I have a long way to go


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

Thats alot of dog. you might forget about the collar and go with a halter and maybe a saddle


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

YAY! Never get sick of seeing and hearing about this guy!

Do you follow where his siblings ended up? I would love to see how his littermates turned out.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

That's alot of dog ! Good looking too


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

JayHawk said:


> Thats alot of dog. you might forget about the collar and go with a halter and maybe a saddle


HAHAHA!!! For real!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Those are some awesome shots of Bob!! Dave and Carley, you've definitely got your hands full with him! He's gorgeous though, and I'd love to know how his littermates turned out as well. Please update us if you can! 

Lisa, you definitely need to share your experience of your visit with us!! We're waiting paitiently... *taps fingers on desk* lol.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

JayHawk said:


> Thats alot of dog. you might forget about the collar and go with a halter and maybe a saddle


LMAO :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Bob is so cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Bob's such a cutie


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Bob tops out at 88 lbs, he just looks like he should be big. Ive actually lost touch with Betty's owner and havent heard from her in over a year. Bud's dad is a member here and goes by knucklehead. Riley lived in our neighborhood untill 3 weeks ago. Im really happy for all of them. they were a real challenge to pllace properly and safely due to their intensity. None were quite as nutty as Bob though. Pitbulls are a breeze compared to him


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

redog said:


> Lisa maybe Im doing it wrong but he has the slip collar to back up the prong and all corrections are done via dogtra when I tie him out with me in the yard. all other times he's on the leash he has the smaller prong collar. Today he broke the snap on his leash when the neighbor came out and slammed the gate. I about wet my pants and could barely get my hands on the collar in time. sometimes it seems like all the hard work goes out the window in a split second. I have a long way to go


having safe and good equipment is a must with a big dog like that. I suggest a good new leather leash but just because he is big do not get a 1" thick leash, get a 3/4 inch leash. Take a link out of the prong and get it higher, on top of the dogtra and yes still use a slip as a back up. Have your dogtra ready at all times and if he reacts to the noise of the neighbor correct him via dogtra like we worked on. Also get a long line like 20-30 feet so he has more freedom so he runs to the gate to get over you still have a hold and make a correction with the dogtra. Let him know if he goes near that gate it will correct him and it is a no go zone.  Bob what a butt head! lol


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Bob is adorable!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Carriana said:


> YAY! Never get sick of seeing and hearing about this guy!
> 
> Do you follow where his siblings ended up? I would love to see how his littermates turned out.


one of them moved to north carolina betty we gavee to a nabor and they gave her away  and the other one i dont know


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Well I stand corrected by angelbaby, Bob is huge!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Love me some Bob! Great pics of him and Carlita!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

good looking boy.
love seeing pics of him!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I love the new pictures! he is just adorbale I love his lips!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

redog said:


> Well I stand corrected by angelbaby, Bob is huge!


Bob is the same height as Carley or so it seems in this picture. Carley is small but that is a BIG boy any way you look at it. Love this pic they look like they are dancing. :rofl::rofl:
Bob is like a big exotic tiger from Madagascar :woof::woof:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Bob is the same height as Carley or so it seems in this picture. Carley is small but that is a BIG boy any way you look at it. Love this pic they look like they are dancing. :rofl::rofl:
> Bob is like a big exotic tiger from Madagascar :woof::woof:


lol thats what I told him he looks as tall as carley lol big boy but gorgeous.


----------

